
Why is there a 'null' value in JavaScript? - hackathons2
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/461966/why-is-there-a-null-value-in-javascript/12962408#12962408
======
karmakaze
> I think that your conclusion that JavaScript defines undefined as "there is
> no such property" and null as "the property has no value" is perfectly
> correct.

This answers a puzzling irk I had with TypeScript where name?: <type> could
have a valid value of <type> or undefined rather than what I'd expect to be
null or a non-null valid value of <type>. If I consider that 'name' is a
property of the containing object then undefined makes sense in context. It is
annoying to say <type> | null | undefined though.

